# Moshannon, PA - ISO Meyer Plow Mount - part #17138



## Umby16 (Jan 9, 2020)

Hello, I am looking for a Meyer Plow mount for a 2005 Chevy Silverado 1500 (not a 1500HD). I’m almost certain it is Meyer part number 17138. Let me know if you might have one. I live in Pennsylvania. You can also send me a message on my phone 814-574-5370


----------



## Avalanche 2500 (Dec 31, 2015)

There u go Umby16 ?? 
https://albany.craigslist.org/pts/d/schenectady-meyers-plow-mount/7032655035.html


----------



## Umby16 (Jan 9, 2020)

Avalanche 2500 said:


> There u go Umby16 ??
> https://albany.craigslist.org/pts/d/schenectady-meyers-plow-mount/7032655035.html


Thank you! I will check it out.


----------

